# how much weight have u put on?



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

       

How much weight have you put on?   

Im 18 weeks pg and iv only put on 5lb ...   ... thats fine by me, but how much has other people put on??



Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm 10 weeks and a bit at the mo and I'm scraed to get on the scales: jeans are a bit tighter and boobs bigger!  Think I'll leave the weighing thing til the hospital appointment!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Weighed myself today for 1st time since BFP and have put on 2 stone    

Nicky x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

I have put on about 1 stone and maybe a bit so far.

It really depends on you as to how much weight you actually put on. As to if this is normal then it really depends on where you read about it.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/eatingfortwo.html

If you look here this gives you the American guidelines on this. i cannot confirm that the information on the site is accurate but it gives you an idea.

Clare


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, 

I'm 12 weeks and have lost about 4lbs.  Thinks its all down to the nausea I had at the beginning - my eating habits are starting to get back to normal now, so no doubt I'll start putting some on!

Veronica
xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for your replies!!  

Great site clare, thank you!! 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Em, So far I have put on 5lbs and it all seems to be on my Bump....oh yes and my (.) (.) which also now look like the road map of England with all those Blue veins!

TTFN Rebecca xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I was weighed about a week ago when I was 37 + 2 and in the whole pregnancy have put on just 1 stone.  Was quite pleased with myself.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi ,

    I have put on a stone since TX so I am not sure exactally how much since pregnancy.. Im 9/10 weeks & I was out shopping yesterday for clothes in Top Shop as nothing fits, I am small ish & my stomach is huge.

  A woman came up to me working & said we dont do pregnancy clothes in this store but if you go on the internet , you can buy then there & if they dont fit you can bring them back into us & we will send them bach for you !!!! at 9/10 weeks she could tell I was pregnant !!    

There is no way I could have kept this quite till the '' safe period'' as im so obviously showing.

Love Katy,. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Ohhh... Ha ha ha!

I'm gonna be a massive fat blob, my nausea goes away when im eating so theres no hope for me - plus im craving carbohydrates which i dont normally eat. Im scared to get on the scales cos ive had to buy maternity jeans and bras already and i dont know what i gonna do in the next few moths cos i had to buy the biggest maternity bras M&S do in my back size - 34G   (actually im a 32G now but they dont do a 32 cup in the maternity range, so I guess ive got a bit of growing room)

Ive been told that you should put on about 1 stone but im probably headed that way already !! my SIL put on 4 stone with her 1st which im sure isnt healthy, so maybe if i aim for 2 st that should be ok as long as i continue to eat healthily as normal i cant see a massive problem developing.

BBx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi
Gosh, I'm way ahead of the weight game too.  Through treatment to this point I have put on 5 pounds and a lot of my normal trousers are too tight.  It has all gone on my tummy, I look pregnant already and someone has already commented!  But, I remember during my last pregnancy being horrified that I put on weight so quickly early on, but then it really slowed down (I think the initial bit is the growing of the placenta and fluids etc) and then by about 32 weeks I was really pleased I had only put on a stone, but, then during the last 8 weeks things really start to grow and I gained another 9 lbs.  Still overall that was 1stone 9lb which is not too much and after I had the baby it all came off straight away.  So, if I can do the same this time I'll be pleased.  Trouble is, I have much worse m/s and I really can only eat things I want to, which are not proving to be very healthy options!!  I'm already looking a lot bigger and they say you are bigger 2nd time.... arrrrggghh.  I think it is normal to gain anything between 22lbs and 44lbs, Birdbrain 14 lbs is not much at all, I don't even know if that would be considered very healthy so I don't know who said that?  Don't forget the baby can be 9lbs, the placenta weighs a lot, there is also loads of fluid in your tummy and then the milk and your body lays down some fat to make the milk, I wouldn't think 14 lbs was nearly enough.  A lot of my friends piled on 3 /4 stone!!


Harps
x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Since I started taking clomid in Dec 05 and to date, I've put on a stone, not sure how much from the tablets but I was advised to put on some weight from my GP as my BMI was too low, now at 16weeks its perfect 

But boobs are bigger, bum is bigger and belly is bigger.....lol

Kim xxx


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, must admit I was surprised that I was never weighed at my first midwife appointment and still have never been weighed.  What with treatment and then Xmas, which I always put weight on, I've not dared get on the scales, but I'm sure I've probably got to loose at least 3 stone by the time the baby comes.

Shazznewman


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Just going to butt in with my thoughts on this.  When you go through your pregnancy the only reason they take your weight is to create your personalised growth chart so they can check that the baby is growing as expected via the fundal height measurements.  

The thing is to eat sensibly and eat a healthy balanced diet.  Follow your appetite levels and eat when you are hungry and make good choices.  Everyone carries differently and every one will have a different weight gain which is healthy.  Personally,  I am not going to worry too much about it until around 6 weeks after the baby is born and then i will get back on my diet to lose any baby fat I want to.  If I do manage to breastfeed then I believe the body retains about 7lbs more because it needs to.

Clare


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

During the first 12 weeks I managed to lose over  a stone in weight due to really bad sickness, since that has passed I have only managed to put 2 lbs back on.  Thankfully I was a bit overweight before hand so neither me or the baby has really suffered for it.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

I put on about a stone through  treatment and anxiety eating pre treatment.  Looked pretty puffy until about 15 weeks when I was able m/s wise to get back to a more normal for me healthier diet with much less carbs which is what I had been craving early on.  so now about a stone heavier than pre IVF but haven't put on any weight in last 2 months.  Boobs grew a lot early on and then settled - maybe another growing spell later! (  .  )(  .  )!
love Vicky x


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Vicky

I have been craving carbs too - which isnt making me feel good cos i dont normally eat them alot - no bread, no pasta, no rice or potatoes. How strange, maybe its a  sign that i should have been eating them before and now im deficient in what ever they offer to the body, the only reason i never ate them was cos they give me stomach ache and constipation but yesterday i ate: loads of toast, a masive jacket potato, & a whole garlic bread    carbaholic in the making or what!


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

I lost about 7lbs after BFP (and haven't had any sickness - was eating like crazy the first 12 weeks, so don't know where it went) and have only put back on about 4 lbs, yet can't fit into trousers that fitted before BFP.

Wollax


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Birdbrain - were you okay on all that carb?  I've been fine with things that pre pregnancy I couldn't tolerate before.  Sounds like it what your body needs now not that you were doing anything wrong before......
love Vicky x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I put on a stone during 12 months of treatment, but since BFP have only put 4-5 pounds on, so quite pleased, I am eating quite a lot too!!!  If I can get through pg without more than 2 stone gain, I'll be pleased - any more than that and I'll worry about shifting it later - I've never done very well at losing weightm but very good at putting it on!

My sister, however hasn't put on an ounce of fat - and she is 35 weeks now.  She fell pg when her ds was 15 months old, by which time she was a smallish size 8 - and didn't stop wearing her size 8 jeans until about 16 weeks.  Gutting.  (I was in mat clothes from about 12 weeks).

I think we're al different (and my sis - skinny b***h!!! love her really) has always been tiny and I havn't!

Sallywags (scuse my dreadful typing - have a new set of acrylic nails that are too long for the keys!!!!)


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Just to let you know the World Health Organisation states that a healthy weight gain in pregnancy is 12-14 kg. About 8 kg of that is baby, boobs, placenta, uterine muscle bulk, extra blood, amniotic fluid etc. The rest is flab! But you can't fight it, the oestrogen makes you lay down fat stores in case there is a famine after baby is born so you have enough there to break down for breastfeeding. That said, routine weighing at antenatal appointments went out with the ark. Unless your BMI was abnormal before pregnancy I don't think it really matters. I am convinced that the majority of weight gain in early preg & tummy sticking out in us girls who've had IVF etc is actually just fluid from mild OHSS, mine seemed to go down a lot by about 10 wks and then shot up again a week or two later when the uterus was out of my pelvis, but it looked different. I looked pregnant instead of bloated. 

xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow     thansk for your replies!!!   

Iv since read that 29 pound worth is allllllllll baby and everything that goes with it (ie placenta, blood, uterus) and 7 lb of that is fat stored for breast feeding  ...

so as long as i dont go over that i will be very very chuffed!!!!    

Saying that i have another 22 weeks to go      fingers crossed !!!!       

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Expected weight gain good to know -  im not gonna start obssesing about it, im so up and down with what i can and cant eat at the mo, 1 day I like ice-cream, next day cant eat it. Im gonna have to just go with the flow, today i could hardly manage anything at all.

vicky - i was fine with the carb overload, ive only been able to eat pasta today with some of DH's home made sauce im really hungry but cant eat anything else feeling too sick! hope this all calms down soon its driving me bonkers, im going out for a meal next week to celebrate finishing my degree finals that should be fun... " plain pasta with ice cream on the side please"  

BBx


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm going to my second accupuncture session tomorrow for the sickness.  Still aint weighed myself as dont want to know if I've lost/gained weight.  Apparently, evening sickness tends to be a more resistant type of sickness and may require 6 sessions rather than 4 of accupuncture.  I know I'm expecting a miracle but I do have this notion in my head that at 12 weeks, the sickness will vanish!  Then I'll have to be careful about what I eat.  Now I dont care: if I fancy something I eat it but apart from the odd takeaway, I have really fancied fresh pineapple and plums.  All I need now is to work out a fruit drink that doesnt affect my tummy: oj is too acidic but I really like to have a glass of juice in the morning.  Cant get enough milk into me: back on skimmed as I'm drinking so much of it that I thought it was a better bet than semi-skimmed!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

When I was pregnant with Jacob I started out really well but then began piling the weight on - about 4.5 stone in total.   I kept thinking I'd lose it after by going for walks etc but I still had an extra 2 stone when I got my  this time. I've been much better this time around and even though I started heavier I haven't put much on so think I am actually not as heavy now as at this point last time (if that makes any sense).

The one thing I would say is make the most of breastfeeding if you're going to do it as it does use a fair few calories rather than seeing it as an excuse to eat more.  

Chux xx


----------

